# Dbs battery implantation



## codedog (Nov 24, 2009)

Cpt code for a DBS BATTERY IS  CPT CODE 61886- Medicare pays 17,032 for this procedure. Cost for the batery itself is 18,000- please help me Understand this. WE LOSE ?or do can  i bill for implant ?


----------

